# Need help for FSWP..



## leonyan415 (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi All, 

I'm preparing for the FSW immigration and will really appreaciate it if I could have some advices about a few qustions for which I failed to find the answers on cic.gc.ca:


1. It's stated on IMM5612 document that I have to provide 

1.1) Letters of reference from all my emploers for the past 10 years; 

1.2) Additonal supporting documents such as copies of wok contracts and copies of pay subs. 


Now my problem & questions:

1. during the last 10 years I've worked for several different companies, now I'm not able to find the originl of my work contract with some of the companies, would this be a blocker for me? as work contract is listed as 'additional supporting documents' on IMM5612, does it mean it's not mandetory as long as I can provide a Letter of reference from those companies ?


2. Let's say I've been working for company A, B and C during the past 10 years, here is what I experienced:

After working for A for several years, A was sold to B, therefore as a ex-employee of A, I became B's employee, and A doesn't exist anymore, then after working with B for some time, I left B and joined C(which is my current company). 

So the problem for me now, is I'm technically not able to obtain a straightforward 'Letter of reference', and other relevant supporting documents from A, neither could I obtain any company address, phone/text numbers which is required by IMM5612, beause A is not existing any more ! Now what can I do to prove my work experience with A now ? (One thing to share is, both A and B are actually world class companies, and the acquisition can be traced via all mainstream media/websites)


Thanks so much if anyone can give me some advices on this....

Yan


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Attach everything you can along with a letter explaining why you can't prove everything in writing, but with details of who you worked for and when.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Are there people in Management/HR from company A who are still with B and who can write a testimonial that you work as a [job titel] for [company name] from [date] to [date], and what their relationship to you at that time was?

And make it easy on people when you ask for help: write the letter yourself, give it to them and ask them if they could sign it (preferable on letter head of the current company B). Tell them that could write something themselves if they want to, or if they want you to change things, that you are willing to do so.


----------



## leonyan415 (Feb 5, 2014)

EVHB said:


> Are there people in Management/HR from company A who are still with B and who can write a testimonial that you work as a [job titel] for [company name] from [date] to [date], and what their relationship to you at that time was?
> 
> And make it easy on people when you ask for help: write the letter yourself, give it to them and ask them if they could sign it (preferable on letter head of the current company B). Tell them that could write something themselves if they want to, or if they want you to change things, that you are willing to do so.


Thanks for the advice. Really make sense and I think this is what I can do!


----------

